# Impossible de démonter disque dur externe



## Nicolas6 (1 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

Cela fait plusieurs jours que je cherche une solution mais aucune n'a permis de résoudre mon problème. Voici le problème :

Après un changement de disque dur interne je décide de conserver l'ancien qui fonctionnait encore parfaitement pour le placer dans un boitier externe. Après un formatage dans l'utilitaire de disque qui s'est révélé être en échec (pour je ne sais quelles raisons) il est devenu inutilisable. Lorsque j'ouvre l'utilitaire de disque avec le disque externe branché il "mouline" sur _chargement des disques, _ il se passe la même chose en bootant sur la partition recovery. 
Diskutil me donne : 

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            749.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:       Microsoft Basic Data SANS TITRE              749.9 GB   disk1s2

Et lorsque je tente : diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ nomdudisque disk1 il m'affiche 
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk

Je suis donc bloqué ici, et votre aide me serait bien utile pour "réanimer" ce disque... 
je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

Salut *Nicolas
*
En ce qui concerne ton DDE > tu as actuellement une combinaison hybride : table de partition *GPT* (*G*UID *P*artition *T*able) x format de partition "*Microsoft Basic Data*" (qui peut désigner aussi bien un format *FAT-32*, qu'*exFAT* ou encore *NTFS*).

La *GPT* principale (Table de partition *GUID*) est inscrite sur les blocs *1* à *32* d'en-tête du disque. Mais sur le bloc initial *0* il y a toujours une table de partition secondaire *MBR *(*M*aster *B*oot *R*ecord). Normalement cette *MBR* est de type "*Protective*" (= *PMBR*) et ne pose pas de problèmes > mais lorsqu'on génère un format "*Microsoft*" sur une partition du disque géré par une *GPT* > la *MBR* du bloc *0* est virée à un type "*Hybrid*" (= *HMBR*) susceptible de poser pas mal de problèmes. Un conflit de tables de partitions *GPT* x *HMBR* a des chances d'exister actuellement sur le secteur de boot de ton DDE.

Je te propose de le vérifier par l'intermédiaire de 2 utilitaires de la ligne de commande :

*- a)* l'utilitaire *gpt* (*g*uid_*p*artition_*t*able_utility) > ton DDE attaché à ton Mac (sans aucun autre périphérique), passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```
 (avec frappe de ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle à la demande de password suscitée par l'appel préliminaire de sudo) > peux-tu poster ici le tableau retourné en mode texte (copier-coller et pas capture d'écran) ? - je suis curieux de voir si tu n'obtiens pas en tête de tableau la ligne :

```
gpt show: disk1: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
```
 > "*Suspicious MBR*" étant une autre désignation pour "*Hybrid MBR*".

--------------------​
*- b)* l'utilitaire *gdisk*. Comme c'est une création indépendante du développeur _Roderick Smith_, il faut que tu l'installes dans les binaires de ton OS parmi lesquels il n'est pas nativement présent. Télécharge ici son package d'installation : ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ > ce qui te procure un *gdisk-1.0.1.pkg* que tu double-cliques pour lancer le processus d'installation > une fois l'opération accomplie, l'utilitaire est installé at: */usr/local/bin* > lance alors le «Terminal» et passe la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk1
```
 > est-ce que tu peux poster également le tableau des tables de partition retourné ? > je conjecture qu'il devrait ressembler à ceci :

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.1

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:

  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.
```

--------------------​
=> ces informations devraient permettre de mesurer la situation logique de ton DDE et de prendre des mesures en conséquence.


----------



## Nicolas6 (2 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour Macomaniac

Merci pour toutes ces bonnes explications !

Alors pour ce qui est de l'utilitaire gpt, j'obtiens bien ce que tu avais émis :


```
gpt show: /dev/disk1: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
```
Et rien de plus.

Pour ce qui est de gdisk :

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.1


Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning! Error 6 reading partition table for CRC check!
Warning! One or more CRCs don't match. You should repair the disk!

Partition table scan:

  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: damaged

Found valid MBR and corrupt GPT. Which do you want to use? (Using the
GPT MAY permit recovery of GPT data.)

1 - MBR
2 - GPT
3 - Create blank GPT

Your answer:
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

Bon, c'est clair : la table *Hybrid_MBR* a corrompu ta *GPT* principale.

Si le programme *gdisk* est toujours en suspens dans le «Terminal» > quitte-le d'abord en tapant dans la fenêtre :

```
q
```
 (tout court) et ↩︎ > ce qui te redonne l'invite de commande à ton nom court d'utilisateur genre *nicolas$*.

Appelle de neuf *gdisk* à présent par la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk1
```
 (attention ! ton DDE est bien le seul périphérique attaché à ton Mac ? - sinon, gare...) et ↩︎ (et password à l'aveugle).

=> tu récupères le tableau des tables de partitions et au final un prompt :

```
Command (? for help):
```
 (*gdisk* fonctionne en mode interactif > il attend ici que tu lui passes une commande)

=> tu tapes seulement :

```
x
```
 (comme e*x*pert_mode) et ↩︎ => tu obtiens la ligne :

```
Expert command (? for help):
```
 (qui te montre que tu es en mode expert) > tu tapes :

```
z
```
 (comme *z*ap = commande de destruction de la table *GPT* sans recréation) et ↩︎ > tu obtiens le retour :

```
About to wipe out GPT on /dev/disk1. Proceed? (Y/N):
```
 > tu tapes :

```
y
```
 (comme *y*es) et ↩︎ > tu obtiens l'affichage :

```
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
GPT data structures destroyed! You may now partition the disk using fdisk or other utilities.
Blank out MBR? (Y/N):
```
 (qui signifie : le *kernel* ne va pas s'apercevoir que le disque n'a plus sa table de partition mais va rester sur les paramètres de son chargement initial > nécessité d'enlever le disque et de le ré-attacher après l'opération. Et demande : voulez-vous aussi liquider la *MBR* du bloc *0* sans réinscription d'une nouvelle à la place ?)

=> tu tapes résolument :

```
y
```
 et ↩︎ => tu touches l'affichage :

```
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their partition table automatically reloaded!
```
 et tu récupères l'invite de commande à ton nom, ce qui montre que *gdisk* a quitté à complétion de son opération (la phrase indique que le *kernel* ne sera toujours pas avisé qu'un disque est attaché au Mac sans aucune table de partition > et requiert donc une réinitialisation).

=> à ce stade, tout est dit > si aucun volume *SANS TITRE* n'était monté au départ sur ton Bureau > tu détaches le câble USB de ton DDE du port du Mac carrément ; si un volume *SANS TITRE* était monté sur ton Bureau dès le départ et continue d'apparaître monté (parce que le *kernel* maintient ce montage fantôme d'après sa mémoire) > sélectionne cette icône > par *⌘E* démonte le volume (ce qui détache logiquement aussi le disque du Système) > retire le connecteur USB du port.

=> re-connecte à présent le câble USB au port du Mac > si tu obtiens un panneau du Finder :





​c'est gagné pour l'essentiel > presse le bouton central "*Ignorer*".

=> Retour à la fenêtre du «Terminal» > tu vérifies par un :

```
diskutil list
```
que ton disque est bien attaché comme disque sans table de partition > et identifié ainsi :

```
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                  TYPE NAME               SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                         *750.2 GB   disk1
```
 en ce qui le concerne > si tout est correct > tu fais un copier-coller de la commande de ré-initialisation :

```
diskutil partitionDisk /dev/disk1 gpt jhfs+ DISQUE 100%
```
 et tu obtiens le remontage d'un volume intitulé *DISQUE* au format *JHFS+* avec une *GPT* principale sur les blocs *1-32* et une *Protective_MBR* sur le bloc *0*.


----------



## Nicolas6 (2 Septembre 2016)

Je m'attaque à la tâche et je te tiens au courant  
(question peut être bête mais bon... est-ce normal qu'il ne se passe rien après 
	
	



```
About to wipe out GPT on /dev/disk1. Proceed? (Y/N): y
```
 ou du moins que rien ne semble se passer après quelques minutes ? )


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

Lorsque tu as l'annonce :

```
About to wipe out GPT on /dev/disk1. Proceed? (Y/N): y
```
> si tu frappes :
	
	



```
y
```
 et ↩︎ => tu devrais avoir un affichage en retour te demandant à la fin si tu veux :

```
Blank out MBR? (Y/N):
```
 c'est en validant de nouveau par :

```
y
```
 et ↩︎ > que l'opération s'exécute. Ça va très vite - ça ne prend pas des minutes ! Le signe que les tables de partitions ont été effacées > c'est ta récupération de l'invite de commande à ton nom d'utilisateur, genre : *nicolas$*.


----------



## Nicolas6 (2 Septembre 2016)

je n'ai rien en retour, pas de 
	
	



```
Blank out MBR? (Y/N):
```
 je vais recommencer la manipulation...


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

Si, quand tu lances *gdisk* sur la cible du *disk1* > tu obtiens encore le retour :

```
Found valid MBR and corrupt GPT. Which do you want to use? (Using the
GPT MAY permit recovery of GPT data.)

1 - MBR
2 - GPT
3 - Create blank GPT

Your answer:
```
 > alors tape :

```
3
```
 et ↩︎ > ce qui te créerait une *GPT* sans définition de partition.

Tu déconnectes alors ton DDE > tu le ré-attaches > tu relances *gdisk* et tu refais toute la procédure que j'avais décrite (ce qui permettra d'effacer l'*Hybrid_MBR* du bloc *0* au passage).


----------



## Nicolas6 (2 Septembre 2016)

J'ai simplement éteins la machine débranché le DDE puis recommencé tout à zero. Et tout est rentré dans l'ordre, le disque et de nouveau utilisable 
Un énorme merci pour avoir aussi bien détaillé et expliqué les opérations à effectuer, mais aussi du temps que tu as accordé à mon problème. Merci


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

Alors tant mieux.

*gdisk* (mode *x* > *z*) est la solution de la dernière chance, quand un disque a une table de partition corrompue qui bloque *diskutil*.​


----------



## Nicolas6 (3 Septembre 2016)

je garde tout ça, bien dans un coin au cas ou....


----------



## Nicolas6 (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour a tous,
De retour avec ce fameux disque dur externe. Après avoir fais une première sauvegarde time machine avec succès, aujourd'hui il m'en impossible d'en refaire une. je reçois ce message lors de l'essai de la sauvegarde :  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Puis TimeMachine m'indique que le disque est en lecture seule ce qui rend impossible la sauvegarde.
J'ai déjà tenté de réparer le disque via diskutil mais sans succès.
N'ai-je seulement l'unique option du formatage ? Ce qui ne m'arrange pas vu le temps nécessaire pour faire une sauvegarde TM de zéro...

Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2016)

Salut *Nicola6
*
Alors toujours le même ? - alors toujours le même...

Tautologie que j'explicite ainsi : c'est toujours le même disque qui pose problème > j'ai l'impression que les blocages logiques proviennent de problèmes physiques à la base > ta dernière sauvegarde «Time Machine» date du 1er Septembre et est donc ancienne > il est par conséquent dispensable que tu cherches à la récupérer > si une réparation *diskutil* échoue : inutile de s'acharner.

Tu peux :

*- a)* réinitialiser le disque entier (table *GPT* > format *JHFS+*). S'il y avait encore un blocage pour le faire via l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > refais l'opération *gpt* telle que je te l'avais détaillée (attention : fais bien un *diskutil list* avant  pour savoir quel est le n° exact du disque --> s'il est toujours identifié comme *disk1* ou autre chose. Changer le chiffre du disque s'il y a lieu).

*- b)* afin d'opérer une sauvegarde accélérée : abandonner «TimeMachine» > télécharger et installer ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (payant - mais démo utilisable gratuitement un mois sans limitations fonctionnelles). C'est un logiciel de clonage en tous points excellent. Tu crées une nouvelle tâche (bouton *+*) telle que : "_source_" = le volume *Macintosh HD* sans exclusive > "_destination_" = le volume reformaté de ton HDD-DDE > "_Cloner_" > à la fin, dire OUI quand «CCC» demande s'il doit créer aussi un clone de la partition de récupération sur le disque de destination.

[NB. Si «TimeMachine» a réquisitionné ce disque pour des sauvegardes > peut-être passer au départ par «TimeMachine» pour le libérer de cette assignation.]

*- c)* commencer de te mettre à admettre (c'est ce qu'on appelle : une « prise de conscience graduelle  » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) que ton ancien HDD utilisé comme DDE n'offre plus toutes les garanties de fiabilité pour accueillir des sauvegardes...​


----------



## Nicolas6 (7 Octobre 2016)

Merci Macomaniac, c'est bien ce que je craignais. Je vais réinitialiser le dde puis effectuer un clonage avec Carbon Copy Cloner en attendant de racheter un autre disque...


----------



## denis33 (12 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, je remonte ce post car je suis dans la situation de départ de Nicolas6.

J'explique : j'ai démarré, sans problème, mon Imac 24 pouces de 2009 (je précise) sur ma session. 
Mon DD est partitionné en 2, une session Mac El Capitan, et une session Windows 10 pour ma chère et tendre.
La partition Windows était celle du démarrage ce qui évitait à ma Dulcinée de faire la manip Alt + choix du disque.
Bref, un matin je démarre sur ma session et tout se déroule bien jusqu'à un certain moment où tout se fige ! appli bloquée, et curseur de la souris figé. J'attends un petit moment des fois que...mais rien. 
Je prends donc la décision de forcer l'arrêt par le bouton de démarrage, je redémarre, sélectionne ma partition Mac et là , le chargement se fait d'une lenteur extrême, jussqu'à ce qu'il s'arrête en bout de barre de chargement.
Nouvel essai... idem , Je tente de démarrer sur la partition W10 et là tout se passe bien, chargement, ouverture, navigation bref, nickel 
Je dis que Mon Os a eu un coup de blues et que ca va repartir... redémarrage, sélection et rebelotte : chargement impossible d'aller au bout  et idem pour la partition de récupération ! même symptôme, même punition !
Il est évident que j'ai tenté de zapper la PRAM, single user, fysck... etc... et  comme si j'avais mis un sparadrap sur une jambe de bois !
Je me dis que ca sent pas bon... je retourne sur la partition W10, chercher les fichiers, photos à sauvegarder, ca sera toujours ça de sauvé car comme un gros naze que je suis, je n'ai pas fait de time machine sur ma partition
Bref, apres multiples essais j'en suis à me résoudre à tout réinstaller et décide de remplacer mon DD. Je prends donc un DDE externe de 1to que j'avais, le re-partitionne, réinstalle tout (Mac + W10) mets ce nouveau DD dans mon Imac à la place de celui qui a un problème et me lance à vouloir formater complètement mon DD devenu externe, mais là impossible ! du moins la partie Mac car celle de Windows pas de soucis, j'ai pu la formater depuis mon Imac avec l'aide de NTFS for mac.
Je précise que lorsque celui ci est branché, mon Imac reconnait la partition Windows, elle monte sur le bureau, même si celle ci est vide puisque formatée, mais aucune trace visible de ma partition Mac.
Donc je fais depuis mon Mac un appel au terminal ce qui donne :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Imac                    738.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data Windows 10              261.0 GB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS El Capitan              830.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data Windows                 169.0 GB   disk1s4
```

On voit bien que mon DDE (l'ancien disque) est repéré. Je tente de réparer la partition Mac (disk1s2) depuis le diskutil et ca donne : 

diskutil repairvolume /dev/disk1s2
Started file system repair on disk1s2 El Capitan
Repairing file system
File system check exit code is 8
Updating boot support partitions for the volume as required
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: POSIX reports: Exec format error

J'essaie la réparation du disque entier et non plus la partition endommagée et : 

diskutil repairvolume /dev/disk1
Error starting file system repair for disk1: Invalid request (-69886)

donc impossible de réparer ... 
J'ai essayé aussi par l'utilitaire de disque de formater complètement le DD et là non plus, le processus d'effacement a échoué, impossible de démonter le disque,
je n'ai même pas pu depuis l'utilitaire, repartitionner (j'ai essayé dès fois que... ) la journalisation n'est pas activée (alors qu'elle l'était) et impossible de le faire, le choix dans le menu reste grisé.

Donc voilà où j'en suis, il est évident que si je pouvais réparer ce disque et récupérer ce qu'il y a dessus (au moins la partition Mac...) ou alors le formater complètement...
Si Macomaniac, qui a l'air d'être super balaise, peut me conseiller, à moins que mon disque soit totalement HS...
Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *denis
*
J'assume donc que le disque externe *disk1* est l'ancien HDD qui a été déplacé hors du Mac dans un boîtier. Et que c'est la partition *disk1s2* (volume *El Capitan*) qui te fait des misères.

Passe les commandes (exploratoires) :

```
diskutil info disk1s2
df -H /Volumes/El*
```


la 1ère affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume

la 2è mesure son occupation

Poste les tableaux retournés.


----------



## denis33 (12 Octobre 2018)

Merci Macromaniac pour la réponse, donc voilà :

```
diskutil info disk1s2
   Device Identifier:        disk1s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk1s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk1
   Device / Media Name:      Imac

   Volume Name:              El Capitan

   Mounted:                  No

   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Journal:                  Unknown (not mounted)
   Owners:                   Disabled

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 USB
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              29327EC7-D92C-3276-A905-9F9181F09FF1
   Disk / Partition UUID:    5A5F3C09-1311-48FE-BC8E-BAE39A9DD478

   Total Size:               830.3 GB (830345129984 Bytes) (exactly 1621767832 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Not applicable (not mounted)

   Device Location:          External
   Removable Media:          No
```

et 


```
df -H /Volumes/El*
df: /Volumes/El*: No such file or directory
```

c'est galère ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Le volume n'est pas monté.

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1s2
```


qui vérifie le système de fichiers (générateur du volume)

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## denis33 (12 Octobre 2018)

et voilà :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1s2
Started file system verification on disk1s2 El Capitan
Verifying file system
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: POSIX reports: Exec format error
```

*Note de la modération :* c'est mieux entre les balise Code </>. Non ?


----------



## denis33 (12 Octobre 2018)

Oups, oui c'est vrai, sorry


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

En bref : le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (générateur du volume *El Capitan*) est corrompu (= affecté par des erreurs graves). C'est la raison du non montage du volume.


tu avais des données à récupérer dans le volume ?


----------



## denis33 (12 Octobre 2018)

disons que j'aurais bien aimé récupérer certains fichiers, photos, musique etc.
mais apparement, ca va etre difficile non? 
Il y a possibilité de le reformater à zéro ? (tant qu'à faire qu'il me serve de sauvegarde...)


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Je ne vois pas de moyen de remonter le volume > dans l'état de son système de fichiers : aucun des fichiers particuliers en charge d'une tâche - comme le catalogue - n'a été testé --> c'est une espèce d'invalidité massive qui est attestée d'entrée.

Il doit être possible de reformater par contre (= effacer le système de fichiers corrompu > recréer un neuf à la place). Évidemment le volume remonté sera vide.

Pour récupérer des données > il faudrait utiliser un logiciel spécialisé dans la récupération de données : il sont capables de scanner les blocs de la partition et d'y repérer des fichiers récupérables. Logiciels coûteux. Fichiers reclassés sans intitulés ni arborescence de dossiers souvent.


----------



## denis33 (12 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour toutes ses réponses. je peux toujours essayer un logiciel de récupération, j'ai déjà essayé Iskysoft Data Recovery mais... mais il ne trouve même pas mon DDE 
Si tu en as un à me conseiller...
Sinon une marche à suivre pour reformater entièrement le DD, comme je le disais, tant qu'à faire qu'il me serve de sauvegarde...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

La commande : reformatage de la partition *El Capitan* ou réinitialisation du *disk1* entier ?


----------



## denis33 (12 Octobre 2018)

de la partition puisque celle de Windows est dejà faite , mais au cas où tu peux me donner celle du disque entier... mais avent de faire ça si tu as un soft  de récupération à me conseiller....


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Je ne peux pas te conseiller de logiciel d'après mon expérience. Par ouï-dire : Data Rescue ou Stellar Mac Data Recovery.

Pour les commandes (à supposer le disque indexé *disk1*) -->


```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "El Capitan" disk1s2
```


reformate la partition *disk1s2* et remonte un volume *El Capitan* vide


```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Sauvegarde gpt disk1
```


réinitialise le *disk1* : table *GPT* > système de fichiers *jhfs+* > volume intitulé *Sauvegarde*.


----------



## denis33 (12 Octobre 2018)

Ok merci pour tout, j'essaie les softs de récup, il doit bien y avoir un mode démo, juste pour voir si ca fonctionne avant d'acheter, sinon 'essaie de reformater.
Je te tiens au courant .


----------



## denis33 (12 Octobre 2018)

Bon j'ai essayé de reformater d'abord la partition et voilà : 

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "El Capitan" disk1s2
Unable to find disk for disk1s2
```

ensuite le disque entier... :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Sauvegarde gpt disk1
Started erase on disk1
Unmounting disk
Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
```


je pense qu'il y a un sacré problème non ?


----------



## denis33 (12 Octobre 2018)

le disk1s1 peut-être effacé aussi ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2018)

Cette mention -->

```
Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
```


impossible d'écrire au dernier bloc du périphérique

- signale un disque défaillant. Il serait conseillé de le remiser aux accessoires hors d'usage.


----------



## denis33 (15 Octobre 2018)

Je reviens te remercier Macomaniac. J'ai essayé de récupérer des données avec un soft pro que m'a passé un ami, mais même avec ça.. rien! donc HD => poubelle. 
Tant pis pour moi, la leçon est bonne, j'achete un DDE et fais un time machine comme ça..
Merci encore


----------

